

Amazon Pantry - BillyMaize
http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html/ref=pe_1118660_122178890_pe_button/?node=7301146011

======
mooreds
Hear that, retailers? It's Amazon, coming for you. All of you.

I mentioned to my wife that I expected Amazon to have same day delivery in the
next 5 years and she said "Then, why would you shop anywhere else? Why would
you ever go to the grocery store?"

